# Today is RICH!



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

Thought you guys might want to see what I picked up today..........


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok now thats not fair I need those Just autograph that box and send it this way I'll even pay for it!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW, very nice! Gotta try one of those....


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man oooh man....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah!!! nice!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Let go them-its time for them to fly


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats just freak'n torture man...first the AWOL Blacks and now a tease.


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's just wrong.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Pete, your making me cry:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam those look tasty!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Tatuaje said:


> Stogie can video the whole thing. ....


That would definately be rated "X"


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow Those beauty's look great


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

Drool :dribble:


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow...I'm feeling jealous right now.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Its posts like this that are going to insure my lifetime residency in the poorhouse.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


Now your talking!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

those look crazy good.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh that is torture. When I was in school, I had girls like that. You can look - but you can't touch.
Pete give us a date and place where we can buy some.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


Thanks for the invite.. Now, where are all the Tat whores when you need them!!

I can't possibly smoke all of them by myself..

:biggrin:


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


Now that's a perfect reason to plan a trip home to LA...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

When can we pick them up Pete??? 

Oh and for the LA Herf I think Daniel needs a body gaurd so I need to come with!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking forward to trying these, sir.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


Hmm...how much is a flight from Michigan to LA ?? I cant wait for these to come out.


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Looking forward to trying these, sir.


Who is Sir? LOL! 
I hope you enjoy them. 
Pete


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


I will help set up the herf.

pm me if your serious


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I will help set up the herf.
> 
> pm me if your serious


I want to cry knowing this may happen and I'll never be able to get there:sorry:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! When can we try one? :whoohoo:


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Won't be long now, they should be in the stores soon! Thanks Pete.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Feed Me


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> BTW, If you guys ever want to arrange a smoker or a herf in Los Angeles, I will gladly host it at my office and Stogie can video the whole thing. This way you can see all the new stuff resting before it is shipped....


Lets do it! I am getting a new bigger HD Video Camera Setup. Bigger HD camera for better video. I see it as a challenge to make the videos on CigarLive.com the best out there so I am going to be trying alot of new things.

We need to get you set up with a webcam as well Pete.:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

man those look good. Thanks for making me drool all over my keyboard Pete!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, can't wait. those look amazing


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Having any events in V A -Planning an office building downtown Norfolk, V A.?- This post started my eyes tearing up --so sad--but yet so far away--


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Having any events in V A -Planning an office building downtown Norfolk, V A.?- This post started my eyes tearing up --so sad--but yet so far away--


I'm behind this idea! We need a Tatuaje building in norfolk! I understand the Dominion Enterprises building is for sale. Pete you need a couple hundred million dollar headquarters don't you? Taxes are cheaper here on the east coast that'd help, LOL.


----------

